# UAC this week



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone going over tonight?? I'll be there.... planning on shooting even better. Hopefully Idiot shows up to try and wring my neck (that could be entertaining).... I could almost feel his frustration through the computer although he didn't post much on the Jazz thread. :lol: I'll be there Friday too... hopefully its a better turnout than it has been. Anyway, hope more of the members here start making an appearance.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I will head over as well.
GSLHonker


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

So what is this event? Couples night is FRI, what is tonight?

8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was told it was just a 3-D shoot... singles thing... but apparently you can shoot as a team with another person. :?: Epek would probably know.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Who is shooting Friday, Finn? If not I need a partner????


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm yer Huckleberry if Finn isn't going Joey. What time? And, I've been there before, but what's the address?

Do I need a partner? Do you have to be pre-signed up? Bart, you going? You shooting with me?

Is anybody out there????


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

7 friday, State street and 40th south turn west @ Napa auto store street, about 100 yard or so on your left hand side.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me know, I'll pack my bow tomorrow.

As soon as it warms up a bit, we need to have a shoot up at the 3D, Yeah?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I should be there... don't forsee that being a problem. I had a sick daughter the past two days so I didn't go Wednesday. I bought flowers instead on the way home from work... such a nice guy I know. :lol: I'd be glad to shoot with whoever shows up solo tomorrow. Look forward to seeing some of you again and possibly meeting some new folks. Idiot, are you going to be there? 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll be there for you tree. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks sweetie. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Thanks sweetie. :mrgreen:


 |-O-|


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Who is shooting Friday, Finn? If not I need a partner????


Okay, I'll be there. Need a break and I need to swing by anyway to see if they can replace a lost screw for me. Bring all your sick arrows so I can pick them up, eh?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Imight swing by just to see some of you and hang out. wount be shooting trying to get my bow sighted back in for next friday.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > Who is shooting Friday, Finn? If not I need a partner????
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

What a crappy week for me to miss. If i find out that zim was there I'll be very angry. I have no good excuse other than i had to work a little late. oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> If i find out that zim was there I'll be very angry.


I wasn't. I had other things to attend to. Soon I will meet the idiot though... :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > If i find out that zim was there I'll be very angry.
> ...


You mean you were attending to something with a long neck and from south of the border?


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

north slope said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="idiot with a bow":111vefjw]If i find out that zim was there I'll be very angry.
> ...


You mean you were attending to something with a long neck and from south of the border? [/quote:111vefjw]

She doesn't sound too appealing to me.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > InvaderZim said:
> ...


She? :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

[/quote]You mean you were attending to something with a long neck and from south of the border? [/quote]

She doesn't sound too appealing to me.[/quote]

She? :shock:[/quote]

Ya, you know, that bucket broke Mexican Llama you bought last week. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You mean you were attending to something with a long neck and from south of the border? [/quote]

She doesn't sound too appealing to me.[/quote]

She? :shock:[/quote]

Ya, you know, that bucket broke Mexican Llama you bought last week. :mrgreen:[/quote]

You took some acetone and a fine comb to clean thing up a bit I hope. Shears never hurt either.
:?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Man half the forum PLUS FishyG were at the UAC and I missed out! Had to settle for going to the Expo today and talking with Tree and PRO about how EPEK and "the troll" have to get up on their tippy toes to hang their bows on the slightly elevated racks.

I did get my UWN sticker though, and was trying to get some advertising space by appling one to a HOGAN-approved model near the entrance. They don't coutour quite as well as I would have liked.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice to meet you too Fish-glymp, the pleasure was all mine. Hopefully we see you more often now.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Man half the forum PLUS FishyG were at the UAC and I missed out! Had to settle for going to the Expo today and talking with Tree and PRO about how EPEK and "the troll" have to get up on their tippy toes to hang their bows on the slightly elevated racks.
> 
> I did get my UWN sticker though, and was trying to get some advertising space by appling one to a HOGAN-approved model near the entrance. They don't coutour quite as well as I would have liked.


That would be a dream hunt chasing those rams and coming back to camp to one of those chicks. Gets me all excited just thinking about it.

She asked me if I wanted to buy tickets for a dream hunt, if she is all inclusive, that would be one hell of a hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

my buddy Richard and I should be there on friday this week. I got my bow sighted back in on friday that why i didnt show up.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> PRO, I can't believe how much crap they give you... and you don't even _do anything_. They're so mean to you. Geez! :wink: :mrgreen:


I tell you, I almost cried and went home. Short people are so mean and nasty. Good thing Hunter has his dads height, or he may of ended up with a good scar. 

I'll try and make it again this week and maybe even shoot. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

We prefer "vertically challenged" as to short and if you show up to leagues I will show you how to shoot that Hoyt of yours. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> We prefer "vertically challenged" as to short and if you show up to leagues I will show you how to shoot that Hoyt of yours. 8)


You are to 'vertically' challenged to draw my bow back all the way, how are you going to "show me how to shoot it"? :shock: :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

2 inch loop and everything will be great.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> 2 inch loop and everything will be great.


Except the cams on an adult sized bow will hit the ground when you hold it. *(u)* <<--O/


----------

